# get over oneself



## coocoo

how do u say get over yourself in italian???
i've looked everywere and cant find it please reply asap with hoe to pronounce the phrase thatnk xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrentinaNE

coocoo said:


> *H*ow do *you* say "get over yourself" in *I*talian???
> *I*'ve looked everywere and can't find it.  *P*lease reply asap with *how* to pronounce the phrase. *Thanks.*


Welcome to WRF, coocoo.  I'm sure some kind Italian will be along soon to help translate this phrase.  In the meantime, please note that the WRF rules do not permit "sms" or "chatspeak" except as a topic of discussion.  

Grazie e benvenuto/a.

Elisabetta


----------



## mateintwo

TrentinaNE said:


> Welcome to WRF, coocoo. I'm sure some kind Italian will be along soon to help translate this phrase. In the meantime, please note that the WRF rules do not permit "sms" or "chatspeak" except as a topic of discussion.
> 
> Grazie e benvenuto/a.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Is this even an English phrase? Maybe it can be used following: You are full of it. Get over yourself?


----------



## Parergon

According to Cambridge Dictionary:

get over sth/sb phrasal verb
to get better after an illness, or feel better after something or someone has made you unhappy.
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=32743&dict=CALD

So, I'd say:
Riprendersi (informal)


----------



## mateintwo

I should have done the Google search before posting.
Get over yourself seems to be used in the sense Your ego or your bad attitude or your bad habits prevent you from being happy or successful. So to tell someone to get over yourself seems to equate to *superare in Italian* but let us wait for the experts.


----------



## TrentinaNE

"Get over yourself" is often said to someone acting in a snobbish or superior or overly self-involved manner and means "Stop taking yourself so seriously.  Get on with it."   It's not exactly rude, but denotes exasperation.  
Non so se c'è una frase uguale in italiano... 

Elisabetta


----------



## mateintwo

TrentinaNE said:


> "Get over yourself" is often said to someone acting in a snobbish or superior or overly self-involved manner and means "Stop taking yourself so seriously. Get on with it." It's not exactly rude, but denotes exasperation.
> Non so se c'è una frase uguale in italiano...
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Well that was the meaning I sensed when I wrote. Your are full of it. Get over yourself. But after seeing the results of a Google search it seems the meaning has broadened to include a sort of self-help approach to get over personal problems by getting over your self.

Littterally it should mean: Supera te stesso!


----------



## Parergon

Isn't the Cambridge Dictionary's definition a bit different? Mmm... 
Elisabetta: isn't this expression also used as suggested by Camb.Dic.?


----------



## mateintwo

Parergon said:


> Isn't the Cambridge Dictionary's definition a bit different? Mmm...
> Elisabetta: isn't this expression also used as suggested by Camb.Dic.?


 
Get over something is normal English. Get over yourself is a recent idiomatic expression or even slang.


----------



## Audrey C

I've searched through all the 'get' threads, but I can't find a translation for this expression.

When someone is told to 'get over yourself', it implies that the person holds themselves in too high a regard, or assumes they are more important than they are. The context is this example is that one person overhears a conversation and assumes that it is about him (when in fact is it not). He is then told to 'get over yourself'.

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Mille gracie!


----------



## underhouse

Could you explain the conversation example a bit more in detail?
Are the people talking well about someone, so the person who thought to be the object of the conversation is flattered by good remarks?


----------



## Audrey C

I'm so sorry...I did search (obviously badly). Perhaps because I looked in the 'Dictionary Look-up' section and then looked through the threads under 'Get'.

The context is that two friends (one of whom is the man's sister) are laughing over something. When the man hears them referring to 'him', he believes that they are discussing him, which is not the case.

His sister teasingly tells him to 'get over yourself'. She is berating him (not harshly) for assuming that he was the subject of their discussion.

There are many instances when the expression could be used. When someone is talking to much about themselves and extolling their many wonderful qualities, for instance. 

Sorry again for the double post.


----------



## underhouse

In your example, I would say:

"Rilassati... non stavamo parlando di te!"


----------



## Audrey C

Thank you, Underhouse. 

If I understand your translation correctly though, it sounds more like the context has been translated than the expression. Based on some of the earlier comments, it may be that this particular expression has no Italian equivalent.

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Velvet

Actually there is an expression - idiomatic - in Italian to refer to someone who thinks that whenever people talk, he is the subject. It is:

hai la coda di paglia!

In this case you could say: "ma che, hai la coda di paglia?!?, non stavamo parlando di te"

"hai la coda di paglia" or "avere la coda di paglia" can be used also meaning that you think everybody is talking about you because you did something wrong and you are scared that they would find out.

Another way to translate "get over yourself" (according to the context provided) could be "non tirartela troppo!" but this is halfway between idiomatic and slang.

Hope it helped.
Velvet



Audrey C said:


> Thank you, Underhouse.
> 
> If I understand your translation correctly though, it sounds more like the context has been translated than the expression. Based on some of the earlier comments, it may be that this particular expression has no Italian equivalent.
> 
> Thank you again for your help.


----------



## renminds

Hi,
I think that the Italian idiomatic phrase "abbassa la cresta" could fit "get over yourself".

"abbassare la cresta" means to stop being conceited, egocentric; you are human like we are.

Bye,
Renminds


----------



## Sunday1977

Una ragazza ha problemi di linea e non vuole rivelare il suo peso reale. Quando le viene chiesto a bruciapelo quanto pesa, lei si chiede come comportarsi e descrive quella che sarebbe la soluzione ideale:
get real, get honest and get over myself by putting my real weight on the table
non riesco a capire il significato di *get over* con il riflessivo.

fare la sincera, fare l'onesta e ????? comunicando il mio peso reale.

Grazie a chiunque vorrà aiutarmi.
S


----------



## empusa

Sunday1977 said:


> Una ragazza ha problemi di linea e non vuole rivelare il suo peso reale. Quando le viene chiesto a bruciapelo quanto pesa, lei si chiede come comportarsi e descrive quella che sarebbe la soluzione ideale:
> get real, get honest and get over myself by putting my real weight on the table
> non riesco a capire il significato di *get over* con il riflessivo.
> 
> fare la sincera, fare l'onesta e ????? comunicando il mio peso reale.
> 
> Grazie a chiunque vorrà aiutarmi.
> S



It means "riprenditi", maybe, bacause of the shocking question!


----------



## elfa

"To get over oneself" significa "non prendersi troppo sul serio"

Vedi qui le prime due definizioni


----------



## Sunday1977

elfa said:


> "To get over oneself" significa "non prendersi troppo sul serio"
> 
> Vedi qui le prime due definizioni


  Grazie!!!!!!


----------



## Leo57

Sunday1977 said:


> get real, get honest and get over myself by putting my real weight on the table
> S



get-over-oneself

Lots of other idioms explained too! Enjoy!
Ciao
Leo
p.s. Sorry everybody I was slow!  However, the link may still be interesting.


----------



## empusa

elfa said:


> "To get over oneself" significa "non prendersi troppo sul serio"
> 
> Vedi qui le prime due definizioni



Yes, but it means also "andare avanti", "riprendersi"!


----------



## Donatella

Ciao,
qualche tempo fa, in un programma su MTV sottotitolato, "get over yourself" era tradotto "smetti di tirartela".


----------



## lucyvanpelt

Hi - my opinion: "abbassare la cresta" and "non tirarsela" are roughly equivalent in meaning and both should translate "get over yourself" - The first is good, mainstreaming italian, while "tirarsela" is more slang/dialect/youth talk, but both give the idea of: "non darsi troppa importanza" or "non darsi delle arie"
("avere la coda di paglia" implies you are over-touchy because somehow you know you deserved being ill-spoken about sth).


----------



## fabri85

Dacci un taglio. E non è per niente slang/ espressione nuova, e' un'espressione normalissima.


----------



## lucyvanpelt

Vero, ma non rende l'idea del darsi importanza - si può usare in qualsiasi contesto per dire "falla finita", "smettila" eccetera - mentre mi sembra che qui si voglia rimproverare a qualcuno di avere un'opinione troppo alta di sé.


----------



## Mirko82

Mi sembrano tutte valide soluzioni, il problema è che get over yourself – come qualcuno saggiamente ha espresso – ha una connotazione semantica che implica il ritenersi superiore agli altri che così perderemmo. 
Vi lancio una proposta. Che ne pensate di "scendi dal piedistallo"? Conserve l'immagine di ritenersi superiore e allo stesso tempo quella di eliminarla.


----------



## DeepFake

coocoo said:


> how do u say get over yourself in italian???
> i've looked everywere and cant find it please reply asap with hoe to pronounce the phrase thatnk xxxxxxxxx


Hi!
"Get over yourself!" : "Smettila di darti tante arie!"
Bye


----------



## Tellure

mateintwo said:


> Is this even an English phrase?


*get over yourself*
(informal) to stop thinking that you are so important; to stop being so serious

_Just get over yourself and stop moaning!
He needs to grow up a bit and get over himself._
get-over-yourself phrasal verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com

*get over yourself!*
informal

something you say to tell someone to stop thinking that they are more important than other people, especially when they are complaining about something
GET OVER YOURSELF! | definizione, significato - che cosa è GET OVER YOURSELF! nel dizionario Inglese - Cambridge Dictionary


----------



## chipulukusu

Direi che la conclusione è che è impossibile tradurre il significato di _get over yourself _con un'unica espressione in Italiano e che bisogna trovare di volta in volta l'espressione migliore:

_Non essere egocentrico
Datti una calmata
Rilassati
Non sei il centro del mondo
Cerca di andare oltre il tuo ego
etc._


----------

